# Nest smoke alarm



## cda (Dec 15, 2014)

Anyone have one ?

Anyone see one installed?

http://www.bestbuy.com/m/e/product/specifications.jsp;jsessionid=657EEB1066CF0608268C2218BB58543D.bbmdotp-app32-130?skuId=7046053&pid=1219248578882


----------



## fatboy (Dec 15, 2014)

Saw it on a commercial today..............


----------



## ICE (Dec 15, 2014)

They were discussed in another thread.  They will not meet Code in Ca. That's not to say that one couldn't add them to a space that has compliant detectors or where none are required.


----------



## ICE (Dec 15, 2014)

Come to think of it, they may be good for a few more months and then the ten year battery rule kicks in without the current "pipeline" exception.

Do they have Ca Fire Marshall approval?


----------



## cda (Dec 15, 2014)

As you may or may not be aware, the smoke alarm market is heavily regulated and all products must undergo significant testing before being approved to go on sale. Nest Protect is certified by both Underwriters Laboratories (UL) and California State Fire Marshal, and we stand behind our product.

http://www.nbcdfw.com/news/local/Consumer-Reports-Nest-Smoke-Alarm--CO-Detector-247313501.html

https://nest.com/smoke-co-alarm/inside-and-out/


----------



## cda (Dec 15, 2014)

ICE said:
			
		

> They were discussed in another thread.  They will not meet Code in Ca. That's not to say that one couldn't add them to a space that has compliant detectors or where none are required.


They will not meet Code in Ca

why??

how about retrofit in older homes?  Battery alone not allowed?


----------



## ICE (Dec 15, 2014)

From Consumer Reports:



> So when testers created a flaming fire, a Kidde alarm with both types of sensors sounded quickly. But the Nest did not. Based on its tests, Consumer Reports says you’re better off with a dual-sensor smoke alarm like the top-rated Kidde Pi9000 for $23.


Now that's just as a detector that it got spanked...in all other categories it wins hands down...looks cool too.

Starting in July 2014 all detectors were required to have ten year batteries that the user can't access.  Detectors already in the product pipeline are exempt and can be sold and used until July 2015.  Perhaps the Nest can achieve that ten year battery but at $100 each, I don't see that it will matter much.

Well I may be all wet here.  According to this thread they are selling like hotcakes.  Which reminds me, we bought sour cream so I'm going to request skinny pancakes for dinner.

http://www.thebuildingcodeforum.com/forum/commercial-fire-codes/14763-nest.html


----------



## mark handler (Dec 15, 2014)

ICE said:
			
		

> Do they have Ca Fire Marshall approval?





			
				cda said:
			
		

> They will not meet Code in Cawhy?? how about retrofit in older homes?  Battery alone not allowed?


CAL Fire/OSFM listing for Nest Alarms

http://osfm.fire.ca.gov/licensinglistings/licenselisting_bml_searchcotest.php

NEST LABS INC.

7263-2141:0100	Company: NEST LABS INC.

Address: 900 Hansen Way, Palo Alto, CA 94304

Contact: Eric Max

Phone: (855) 469-6378

Date Issued: 07/01/2014 Listing Expires: 06/30/2015

Description: Models 05A and 05C single/multiple station combination photoelectric smoke and electrochemical carbon monoxide alarms.

Category: SMOKE ALARM-COMBINATION SMOKE/CARBON MONOXIDE (PHOTOELECTRIC)


----------



## David Henderson (Dec 16, 2014)

Have several homes with them installed here. There was a recall when they first came out, wouldn't allow them to be installed until the problem fixed. No problem since. Pricey though


----------



## steveray (Nov 9, 2021)

It is a bit weird that none of their paperwork or the product itself has the UL217/2034 markings on it...It only comes up on a Google support page....Shirley Google is smarter than me, so it must comply...


----------

